

My new game - Pathillogical - benologist
http://www.kongregate.com/games/5minutesoff/pathillogical

======
benologist
I didn't spend quite so long as windsurfer on his great new game:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1159068>

But here it is anyway. I use my revenue from games to fund my little startup
which not so ironically is an analytics service for exactly the kind of games
I make. I tend to alternate between bigger games and little ones that are fast
to make, this is a little one with about 5 days of dev and with levels
designed by some fellow developers.

------
windsurfer
I like it!

